# Census Takers



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Thought this bit of info might be useful as a lot of people are not aware of it: 

Until the end of November the Cyprus government is conducting a census of the population. Census takers will be visiting every household to collect the relevant information so don't be alarmed when they show up asking questions  Has anyone had a visit yet and what do they ask? In the US they ask at least 20 questions regarding ages of all occupants, sex, marital status, employment, household income, renter or owner etc. etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have had a visit from a census collector.
He asked all the questions you mentioned Cleo and also nationality and the nationality of both parents.
I can't remember anything else he asked.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

It's quite strange to me that at 53 years of age, I have never been counted in a US census (that I am aware of). Yet in the past 2 years I have now been counted in a Bulgarian (last year) and Cypriot (this year) census.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Thought this bit of info might be useful as a lot of people are not aware of it:
> 
> Until the end of November the Cyprus government is conducting a census of the population. Census takers will be visiting every household to collect the relevant information so don't be alarmed when they show up asking questions  Has anyone had a visit yet and what do they ask? In the US they ask at least 20 questions regarding ages of all occupants, sex, marital status, employment, household income, renter or owner etc. etc.


Thanks for the warning of a forthcoming visit.

the question on sex should be easy to answer.!!!!


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Thought this bit of info might be useful as a lot of people are not aware of it:
> 
> Until the end of November the Cyprus government is conducting a census of the population. Census takers will be visiting every household to collect the relevant information so don't be alarmed when they show up asking questions  Has anyone had a visit yet and what do they ask? In the US they ask at least 20 questions regarding ages of all occupants, sex, marital status, employment, household income, renter or owner etc. etc.


We had our done yesterday, the lady asked us basically everything Cleo stated except, she did NOT ask for income detail in our case. She did ask for details about the property, number of rooms, area (sq.M), also about education levels of people in the house. etc. The whole thing only took 10min.


----------

